# Cigar Band Box Builds



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Guys, I have been building cigar band boxes for my local smoking buddies and thought I would post them on here to see what you guys think of them. Here are a few examples of some of the boxes I have made in the past. My wife's friend even requested one for her wine corks. Let me know what you guys think, I would not mind making some if there is any interest here.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

This one is poplar wood with cherry stain and ploy clear coat.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

This one is pine with padauk splines. Linseed oil finish and no clear coat.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

This one is Padauk wood with Maple splines. Danish oil finish and no clear coat. This is one of my favorite, I love the way the exotic wood comes to life with just natural oils.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

That's pretty cool. I might do something similar for my next project. How much would you charge for a box and what are the dimensions?

I didn't know what to do with all the cigar bands I've been saving up. I ended up getting a piece of plywood about 30"x30" and made a little side project/experiment to do with my oldest daughter. She loves artsy creative s**t. We've been gluing all the bands to the plywood. Over lapping them, rotating them and trying to eliminate every blank space so no wood shows. Wholly crap does it take a lot of bands to fill up that much space. I'll take a pic tonight since I'm at work right now but it's finally taking shape and looking pretty good. I think I'll clear coat the top when I'm done and make it the top for a custom humidor I'll make some day when i have the time.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I like your wood project.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

ADRUNKK said:


> That's pretty cool. I might do something similar for my next project. How much would you charge for a box and what are the dimensions?


Thank you. The size really depends on the wood that is available at the time but most are 9"x9"x3" give or take a little. The poplar wood boxes stained and poly coated are $60. The exotic wood ones really very depending what type of wood being used. For example the Pine box was $70, little bit more expensive wood but less time without the poly coating. The Padauk box because of the cost of the wood was $90. Truth be told I dont make much money on these, I just love to woodwork and smoke cigars. Each box takes anywhere between 4-6 hours to make and thats over the course of several days.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I think those are awesome and I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

jfeva0049 said:


> Thank you. The size really depends on the wood that is available at the time but most are 9"x9"x3" give or take a little. The poplar wood boxes stained and poly coated are $60. The exotic wood ones really very depending what type of wood being used. For example the Pine box was $70, little bit more expensive wood but less time without the poly coating. The Padauk box because of the cost of the wood was $90. Truth be told I dont make much money on these, I just love to woodwork and smoke cigars. Each box takes anywhere between 4-6 hours to make and thats over the course of several days.


When i finish my board up I'll hit you up for a box. Im already balls deep into this project so i need to finish it up before I start another one. I'm very good at starting s**t but never getting it finish, so as I've been maturing in age I've learned i have to force myself to finish one thing at a time before i start another. I subbed to this thread so i can find you in a month or so when my boards done.

Below is a pic of the board I started. I think Im probably 80% done.


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

nice boxes, I thought you were glueing bands to an old cigar box from the header. I ( like most) have full jars of bands for a project someday


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice work. I have been using a shadowbox made to put old concert ticket stubs in. I like your idea since the bands don't need to be flattened out.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

@ADRUNKK, that band board is awesome! Lots of tastefull stuff has been burned, by the way 
I never collected cigar bands but I'm gonna start right now. I am just finishing a (small) custom humidor but had no clue how to decorate it. Now I know


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Cool stuff. I seen somewhere where a guy covered his bicycle with 'em. Pretty sweet.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Well done ... I LOVE the splines ... they strengthen the corners for a glue up.

WOW! Just beautiful ... and what a crazy cool idea!

CTBlankenship


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

*new box*

Hi guys I made a new box over the last week, this one is Hard Maple with Padauk inlay and splines. Danish oil finish with no ploy coat and chocolate leather backing. Dimensions are approximately 9"L x 9"H x 3 1/2" W. If anyone is interested in it shoot me a pm.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

jfeva0049 said:


> Hi guys I made a new box over the last week, this one is Hard Maple with Padauk inlay and splines. Danish oil finish with no ploy coat and chocolate leather backing. Dimensions are approximately 9"L x 9"H x 3 1/2" W. If anyone is interested in it shoot me a pm.


That's bad a**!


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Double post sorry.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

WinsorHumidors said:


> Well done ... I LOVE the splines ... they strengthen the corners for a glue up.
> 
> WOW! Just beautiful ... and what a crazy cool idea!
> 
> CTBlankenship


Hi sir, I just got through looking at some of the humidors you have built, they are beautiful. Thank you for your kind words, i hope to be able to someday make products like yours.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Seriously nice looking and great idea.....can those convert to being a true humidor or is the project strictly for storage and show? The size is perfect for those of us who buy a lot of boxed cigars.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Seriously nice looking and great idea.....can those convert to being a true humidor or is the project strictly for storage and show? The size is perfect for those of us who buy a lot of boxed cigars.


These are just a nice way to show off the cigars that you have smoked. I do plan on someday making humidors but i am not there yet. I have to crawl before i can walk lol.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Really like your boxes. I made one myself a little while ago, just not as nice as yours. In retrospect I wish I would have added some purpleheart splines to mine as I think it would have looked nice with the dark stain. I just happened to have an extra piece of cherry from another project so that is what I used. I really like the Padauk box as well. I just hate working with it because that orange dust gets on EVERYTHING. Very nice stuff!


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yukoner said:


> I think those are awesome and I would buy one in a heartbeat.


Your Box is complete and ready to ship my friend. I hope you enjoy and would love to see a picture when you find a home for it.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm as excited as when I order cigars themselves ! lol

Looks awesome !


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice, love the idea for it on the wall


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone else interested in a box? I still have some in stock ready to ship.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Forgive my curiosity, but how much for the box?


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

bozoo said:


> Forgive my curiosity, but how much for the box?


It depends what wood is being used but the one i made for yukoner that you see above was $60 plus shipping.


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Loved the idea and got inspired to do my own, I'm not a wiz with making things so I done a quick job using an old cigar box and a piece of plexiglass, I just need to add the hole in the top for dropping them in. I still need to put a picture on the inside as looking dule at the moment but I may have a crack at making a proper one like yours.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone else interested??
I thought there would be more interest in these but i guess not.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

jfeva0049 said:


> Anyone else interested??
> I thought there would be more interest in these but i guess not.


Try posting a WTS thread with pics of individual finished pieces for sale, with the price for each. I suspect you'll get a better response.


----------



## Verwilderd (Apr 22, 2017)

jfeva0049 said:


> Anyone else interested??
> I thought there would be more interest in these but i guess not.


These are awesome! I'd love to get one of these. I also have a friend I think could be interested as well. Is there any other info on them? I noticed some had a picture in the back and some not. Not sure what all options there are, but I'm totally interested.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Verwilderd said:


> jfeva0049 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else interested??
> ...


I sent you a pm. I would love to duild you something that speaks to you a lil more.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Verwilderd said:


> These are awesome! I'd love to get one of these. I also have a friend I think could be interested as well. Is there any other info on them? I noticed some had a picture in the back and some not. Not sure what all options there are, but I'm totally interested.


Here are a few pictures of what I have in stock for you right now..


----------



## Verwilderd (Apr 22, 2017)

I wanted to write and thank @jfeva0049 for the awesome box. Finally sprung for one of these and was glad I did! He was super patient with me on my questions and extremely helpful! Most importantly, the box was incredible! His work is really excellent! The fit and finish of this box was amazing, especially considering the different wood types he used. The accent pieces are fit so well and so flush that had the wood not been different colors, you wouldn't even know it was there. That to me is extremely impressive that he can get such a good fit.

For anyone who likes to save their cigar bands and wants to place to show them off, this is really an excellent option. I know once mine is filled, I'll end up buying another (was extremely tempted to in the beginning). I'll probably end up wanting the exact same but using opposite woods. &#128516;

I've attached a picture of the one I purchased and am happy to take any additional shots for those who might be in the fence with this. To be honest, I'm surprised these aren't selling like hot cakes. The quality is that great!

Thanks for an awesome transaction and all your help!


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

jfeva0049 said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have in stock for you right now..


Honestly I like several you are showing, if you intend to sell them.

Post some prices, or offer Trades for Sticks or?


----------

